# Please tell me how to make my SS 7x7 better



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

My SS 7x7 sucks. I was wondering how i could make it better today. Please let me know how in the comments?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2014)

you use a lot (and I mean a lot) and eventually it gets broken in.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 9, 2014)

Put Dayan or ss 6x6 springs in it.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> you use a lot (and I mean a lot) and eventually it gets broken in.



well its broken in but it locks up.



mrtomas said:


> Put Dayan or ss 6x6 springs in it.



my SS 6x6 sucks too!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> My SS 7x7 sucks. I was wondering how i could make it better today. Please let me know how in the comments?





patrickcuber said:


> my SS 6x6 sucks too!



Put Dayan springs in both of them. Or at least if the 7x7 is a mini; I have no experience working with the non-mini SS 7x7. For sure put dayan springs in the 6x6 though. Also, lots of solves to break them in. It will take a lot.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Put Dayan springs in both of them. Or at least if the 7x7 is a mini; I have no experience working with the non-mini SS 7x7. For sure put dayan springs in the 6x6 though. Also, lots of solves to break them in. It will take a lot.



I don't have any.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> I don't have any.



Order some. A dayan screw/spring set costs a dollar.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Get Some from zcube.cn


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

i'll try but i dont have any money. any one got random hardware they could spare.


----------



## Artic (Jan 9, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> i'll try but i dont have any money. any one got random hardware they could spare.



You don't have a dollar? Then your first priority should be to get a job.


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

Artic said:


> You don't have a dollar? Then your first priority should be to get a job.



Or to find some extra time to go around and check the floor of a grocery store XD. I can find a dollar there in 10 minutes flat.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ask friend for a few dollars


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> Ask friend for a few dollars



I could but my friends are mean and greety when it comes to money.


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> I could but my friends are mean and greety when it comes to money.



Uhhhh get some new friends?

Find 10 random people and ask if you can have a dime?
Go ultimate tryhard and find a hundred and ask for a penny?


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Uhhhh get some new friends?
> 
> Find 10 random people and ask if you can have a dime?
> Go ultimate tryhard and find a hundred and ask for a penny?



the people where i live would punch me and throw me in the road.


----------



## yockee (Jan 10, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> My SS 7x7 sucks. I was wondering how i could make it better today. Please let me know how in the comments?


Mine was perfect out of the box. I never touched it.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 10, 2014)

yockee said:


> Mine was perfect out of the box. I never touched it.



wellmine was different!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 10, 2014)

How is your SS7 bad? The two I had came *perfect* out of the box...I mean, what kind of problems are you having?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 10, 2014)

Agreed. My 7X7 is probably my best big cube out of the box and I have them all.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 10, 2014)

my 2 linglongs are great out of the box too


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 10, 2014)

mine came with too much loob and popped the first time i turned it.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 10, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> mine came with too much loob and popped the first time i turned it.



All SS cubes come with too much lube.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> All SS cubes come with too much lube.



Could have fooled me lol. I never do anything about it, no cleaning, no putting in my own lube....


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 10, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> mine came with too much loob and popped the first time i turned it.



tighten it? or turn slower, you may be trying to turn a 7x7 as you turn a 3x3.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 10, 2014)

Well it seems REALLY obvious, but....maybe take the cube apart, clean it out, and re-lube it? Not too hard.....


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Well it seems REALLY obvious, but....maybe take the cube apart, clean it out, and re-lube it? Not too hard.....



That sounds like far too much effort to do on a 7x7


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 10, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> That sounds like far too much effort to do on a 7x7



he should be glad it's not a 6x6


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 10, 2014)

do an average of a 100


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 10, 2014)

mrtomas said:


> do an average of a 100


Maybe. It would take me 7 hours.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 10, 2014)

You average sub-2 minutes on 7x7? Or, allowing less time for scrambles, you average sub-4?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 11, 2014)

what did you do to it? cause if you suck at lubing and tensioning your cube might get bad lol. i have experience with that. my cubes are way better when all i do is a little bit of retensioning to make the tensions as even as possible without really changing them too much and just lube the pieces. if i do lube the core and completely retension it then my cubes suck. i think im one of the worst ever when it comes to setup cubes. maybe you are also not too good lol. but you said it came bad out of the box, in that case just retension it and lube it. and maybe change the springs but thats not really needed imo.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 11, 2014)

Dapianprobro700 said:


> You average sub-2 minutes on 7x7? Or, allowing less time for scrambles, you average sub-4?



No, it would probrobly take a whole day.


----------

